# South Dakota Hay



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Feb 14, 2009
Alcester, SD

Receipts: 25 Loads Week Ago: 21 Loads Year Ago: N/A

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Large Rounds, 12 loads: Premium 100.00-105.00,
Good 85.00-92.50, Fair 70.00-75.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 3 loads: 2.00-2.10 per bale, 65.00
per ton. Large Rounds, 4 loads: Good 80.00, Fair 50.00-60.00.

Bedding: Large Squares, 4 loads: 33.00 per bale, 80.00
per ton.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 2 loads: 31.00 per bale,
65.00 per ton.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR312.txt


----------

